# How to install short throw shifter?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I just won an aerospeed short throw shifter for my 98 200sx se. Not entirely sure of the process to go through to install it..although i havent looked to try and figure it out yet either....
.. help appreciated.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If you haven't looked how do you expect to find the instructions?

There's an article from June 2001 in NissanPerformanceMag.com on how to install one. I'd give you the link, but I think you can handle that part. Search engines work wonders!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Get a hayns manual.. Theres instructions in there on how to install a shifter... But before you do it I am going to warn you about the aerospeed shifter. The heat shield that resides under the shifter (you will see it during installation... Binds on the shifter. It happened to me. You have to hammer it down a little or shime it. either or... And also you have to reuse oem parts so don't damage anything when removing the oem stuff. The best thing to do though is toss the aerospeed one and go buy a B&M shifter.... fits great, don't need to use oem parts because it replaces the whole assembly... That's what happened to me... I was not very satisfied with the aerospeed and the B&M kicks but.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

What type of help do you need? I just did mine last weekend so it's fresh in my mind... I also took notes so I can have it up on my future webpage as a how-to writeup.

Honestly it's pretty self evident once you look at it. You'll need to unbolt the cat from the downpipe and at least one side of the exhaust hanger at that connection. That'll give you access to the heat sheild which you'll need to unbolt. Behind that is the shifter assembly. It's simply a matter of unbolting it from there... (there are 2 bolts on top of the assembly that you'll need to unbolt in the cabin... just pop the shifter boot off to get to them).

If you need any specific help, just ask.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

i put it in today in autotech class, no trouble at all. Btw, all those who said arospeed sucks, it made a big difference and feels much better for a $40 shifter vs $150 B&M shifter.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Keep us posted on your progress.

For those of you that have short-throw shifters, how do you like them? Is there a significant difference between it and the stock shifter? I just recently learned to drive stick, so I'm still a "novice" user (though I think I'm getting good at it ).


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

I really like my SMC... since it's adjustable for throw and hight, I adjusted it about 2/3rds of the way down. That gives it a very short throw, but not too short. Too short is all the way down IMHO. It's just a bit much for a daily driver. 

This is certainly a good improvement but I'd get used to the stock throw first if you're new to driving a manual. I think it'd be a little easier for someone new to stick to miss shift with a short shifter.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Absolutely love mine. When you get the hang of it (not long at all), you might find out you don't miss as many shifts at all. Noticeable difference in the way it performs and feels.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

I just put my B&M in today. WOW! What a difference. I love it. Actually, it really surprised me. It took the stock throw of 5.5in from 3rd to 4th down to 2.2in. The height of the shifter knob alot lower as well (sticks not as tall). After 6 years of the same stick that part will take a little gettin' used to.

Overall, well worth the money! Buy one now!


----------

